# Car import to Dubai from Bahrain



## Newby1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have searched all over for this info but no luck - I am sure someone here will know....

Has anyone shipped a car from bahrain to dubai on a trailer? If so can u recommend and an idea of cost?

Also import costs for a dog and cat agin from bah to DXB 

I know there are agencies/companies who will do all this for you but we are trying to do this as cost effectively as possible.

TIA


----------



## ricolegaspi (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

I moved from Bahrain to Dubai 3 years ago and brought my car and pet with me. For the car you need to go to the car registration office to apply for an export permit to bring your car to Dubai. Once you get all papers done, select a reputable transport agency in Bahrain, one with experience. For your pet, you need to secure an import permit in Dubai. Some good kennels here offer this service you just need to select the best price. While in Bahrain you need to get your pet certified for exporting. Your vet there will advice you how to secure this. Hope this helps in some way.


----------

